# Windshield washer nozzles?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a hose/connector by the drivers hood hinge you can unhook so you can remove the hood. Not sure about actually removing the nozzles.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I think the nozzles are a two piece design almost like a nut and bolt that goes through the plastic/metal.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you guys for the answers, I see where to connect the hose. It seems you would need to take the black cover off of the underside of the hood. Might have to plastidip over them.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

just spray the Dip over them, it should peel off easily without pulling up from the hood.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

Just spray over. I wouldn't even take the good off. You'll spend less time masking the body then you would to take it completely off. I've done it on a civic and it will just peel off them and make a clean line. Just peel slow!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

